# Agility with Corona



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I've wanted to try Agility since I got Corona as a puppy, but when life wasn't getting in the way, money was. We managed to get in a little "Intro to Agility" class in 2011 (see below) but since then nothing has come through in our favour, until now!

I've managed to find a local agility trainer (a miracle in its own right since there are no training facilities for even basic obedience classes, let alone anything else, within a 1.5hr drive from here) who is highly recommended, and Corona and I are all signed up.

So, starting this coming Wednesday night, my 6 year old, 3.5lb Chihuahua and I will be getting into a beginner agility class running for 5 weeks. I'm so excited!!!

Here's a little clip from when we did our Intro to Agility course a couple of years ago, and I'll definitely drag someone along to video some of our progress this time.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

That has got to be the cutest thing ever lol. Good luck with it all. I am almost done my intro agility classes and then we'll be looking at a different training centre that prepares them for competition (rather than just fun)


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh adorable... I want to do agility with Roxie too but she's seven now and I haven't really had a good time to take the class my college offers. I'm going to look into it when I move though.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

She looks like she should do well. Do they have Teacup Agility in your area? They do not have it anywhere near me so even the small dogs compete with the big dogs (of course, in their class size). There is a little Pom about the size of your dog that has done really well.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

First class was good, very basic stuff, but I really like the instructor and how she broke things down into tiny steps. Last weeks class was cancelled due to an injury the instructor suffered, but she said that Corona and I "were wonderful" and suggested that we join a different class that's the next step up. So, I believe we'll be starting that on Tuesday. I have no doubts about Corona's abilities, it's my own skills - or lack thereof - that I'm worried about, lol.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

CoverTune said:


> First class was good, very basic stuff, but I really like the instructor and how she broke things down into tiny steps. Last weeks class was cancelled due to an injury the instructor suffered, but she said that Corona and I "were wonderful" and suggested that we join a different class that's the next step up. So, I believe we'll be starting that on Tuesday. I have no doubts about Corona's abilities, it's my own skills - or lack thereof - that I'm worried about, lol.


Way to go Corona! 

I know what you're talking about, when you say you are worried about your own abilities holding your dog back, but look at it this way...the dog could care less about what it achieves as long as it gets to work with you and the two of you are having fun! It's really easy to get caught up in thinking of what your dog "could" achieve if you were a better handler and forget that the only handler your dog really wants...is you. 

Have fun and share your progress with us!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

This morning we had our handling class and, honestly, even just being there and watching I would have learned a lot! It's so cool watching other people working with and learning with their dogs. There were only four of us in the class, so there's LOTS of one-on-one with the instructor. Corona and I did ok.. it took a lot of work to get her through the tunnel the first couple of times, but then she figured it out. I had a hard time keeping her attention, she was more interested in searching the ground for dropped treats, which is a bit frustrating.

I think we're continuing with the beginner class tomorrow evening as well, so hopefully that will give us some more practice and more basics we can work on. I'd also like to pick one or two exercises to work on at home between classes.. like teaching her to "touch" my hand with her nose, and to "line up" at my side.. for starters.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Last week's beginner class got cancelled, but we were back at it again last night. The instructor very strongly encouraged me to enter a trial that's in two weeks and I'm kind of tempted, but I dunno... I thought of maybe trying the Jumpers class(es), but we haven't done a tire jump in a couple of years and, well, you can see in the first video I posted how "good" she is at it, lol.

Anyway, here's a little clip from last night;


----------

